# Main Site



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

They've added another row of new submissions for each of the sections on the main site.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm obligated to ask if there's a point to this thread before I lock it.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 16, 2010)

I think it's just pointing out the change. But hopefully everybody's already noticed it by now.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 16, 2010)

Lock it, he posted this elsewhere.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 16, 2010)

Righty-o.  Locking thread.


----------

